
HyperDex can now act as a stand-in for MongoDB - license2e
http://hackingdistributed.com/2015/01/12/more-mongo-than-mongo/
======
ambirex
I appreciated the candor of this note in "What's The Catch?"

 _HyperDex does not have anywhere near the market penetration of MongoDB. This
means that it 's easier to find a developer who has used MongoDB than one
who's used HyperDex_

